# Calcium + Sleep?



## 20620 (Nov 12, 2005)

Hi,Been using the Caltrate purple for about a week and noticed that it upsets my sleep. According to a few web sites it appears that Calcium is supposed to help with sleep...something about melatonin production, but for me I find I am much more tired during the day and also have a much more difficult time waking in the morning. Also, and this may just be part of the tired, but I've found that I get some blurry vision during the day and it becomes difficult to focus on my computer screen.Anyone else, or is this an isolated incident?S.PS Dosage: One tablet in the morning


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

If you are only taking one tablet in the morning I really don't think it is upseting your sleep. It is most likely out of your system by the time you go to bed. Is it helping the diarrhea. You may want to take 1/2 tablet 3 times a day with food to get a better feel for it helping you sleep and helping the diarrhea.Linda


----------



## 20620 (Nov 12, 2005)

"Is it helping the diarrhea."Good question. It definitely helped for a few days. After lunch I'd have a gurgling in the stomach that was uncomfortable, but it didn't progress into D. Starting taking it on Saturday - one pill in the morning. But on Thursday, the D was back in full force and worse than ever before. So I stopped taking it for 3 days and back on now with the half pill per meal strategy.So as far as that is concerned the results are mixed and too early to tell. Also ordered the IBS Audio + Align so we'll see about that stuff.s."Calcium helps the brain use the tryptophan to manufacture melatonin. This explains why dairy products, which contain both tryptophan and calcium, are one of the top sleep-inducing foods." *http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/T042400.asp*"Calcium, especially when contained in food, has a sedative effect on the body. A calcium deficiency in the body causes restlessness and wakefulness. For adults, doses of approximately 600 milligrams of liquid calcium have been shown to have a relaxing effect." *http://www.minniepauz.com/calcium.html*


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I think you will see by taking the calcium more than once a day you will do better and it does take some time to let the insides heal. If you had taken a small dose with lunch I don't think you would have suffered the grumblings. Just give it a chance for a bit and let me know if I can help.Linda


----------



## 20620 (Nov 12, 2005)

2 things:1. About a week after I stopped taking the calcium I'm still not sleeping properly, so the sleep disturbance must have just coincided with my taking of calcium and did not cause it. 2. I did try to take calcium again (half a caltrate with meals) but did not have success. The first day was okay, but still had much stomach discomfort and the second day I had D all day, much much worse than when I don't take calcium at all. So for me, not using anything or using imodium works much better than calcium. Started taking align recently and that so far is working great...will post more details in the align section regarding that.Thanks again for the info,S.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Stomachio,Were you using a calcium carbonate 600 mg and vitamin D 200 IU. Take it with food at least 4 or 5 hours apart. The first few days you may have indigestion or gas with the calcium. This does go away as you adjust to the calcium. You can still take imodium if you need to but I really don't think you have given the calcium a good shot.Linda


----------



## 14138 (Jul 9, 2006)

I experienced also blurry vision the days that I took Calcium /Magnisium and sleeping problems too. Perhaps there is some relation after all.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Calcium should not cause blurred vision but some of the anti spasmodice meds will. Levsin and such.Are you taking other meds.Linda


----------



## On Edge (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a similar experience with calcium supplementation. It helps D a lot, but disturbs my sleep a lot and causes daytime fatigue and a depressed feeling. This is with only 2 Caltrates a day.


----------



## one goal (Dec 5, 2008)

Try taking two full tablets twice, or three times a day. I usually take 2 to 3 full tablets a day and its worked wonders!


----------

